# Aqueon 90/120 Gallon question



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm getting ready to buy a tank for my new house and a local store is having a sale on the Aqueon aquariums. I looked online and the only thing I can find is that the bottoms are tempered glass. 

Does anybody know if the sides are tempered on these tanks? I would like to drill for a closed loop fan system, and a bulkhead valve for controlling the depth of water build up.

Thanks guys and gals!
Mark


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Give them a call and they'll be glad to tell you. I called about a tank I had and got an answer in less than five minutes.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

If you know which one you have/are going to get, you can find out if the bottom is tempered here

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/011/19107.pdf

As for the sides, I dont believe any of the sides are tempered on Aqueon tanks


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I saw that the bottoms are tempered, just wondering about the sides of the tanks.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Generally, no, the sides are not tempered. If you're concerned about drilling, you can drill the sides of AGA or Aqueon aquariums but if you attempt to drill the base you'll be in for a shock - or a shatter. The bottoms are tempered to help withstand the weight of the water (water does weigh about 8.3 pounds per gallon, and the pressure from a standing body of water is generated from the vertical axis and not the horizontal, thus, the strength of an aquarium's base is much more critical than the sides) though tempered glass doesn't always have the best optical properties. This has to do with the tempering process and another reason, besides cost, why you usually won't find tempered glass on the sides of most commercially manufactured aquariums. With all that said, I recommend you go for the deal and get your aquarium.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Not all bottoms are tempered either. For example, a 40g Aquareon breeder I recently purchased at PETCO is not tempered on any side or bottom. Calling is the best way to know for sure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

How to tell if glass is tempered.

You'll need an LCD screen and a polarized lens/filter. Just another way to check - I'd call *and* double check on my own


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys! I found out through some reef forums that others have drilled both of these tanks(sides only) with no problems.

I will double check with my smart phone and polarized sunglasses though. 

Thanks,
Mark

PS-watch for a build thread soon 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Just to let everyone know. Both the 90 and 120 gallon do NOT have tempered side glass, i called about it today.

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Just a warning, I drilled the back of one of their tanks after calling as asking if it was tempered. Almost through the glass it shatters into a million pieces. The good thing was they replaced it after I complained for a while. 

I later found out the tank was manufactured by Perfecto and sold under the Aqueon brand name. On Perfectos info it listed it as tempered.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww crap...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

